# feeder shrimp and pods



## chuckd92 (Dec 23, 2011)

anyone know what is needed to breed feeder shrimp or amphipods and copepods?? I see them for sale at 100 count or more, how big of a tank is needed?? what food to feed them?? lighting and so on??? any articles already on the site??

Thanks


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/coral-reef-creatures/breeding-copepods-45401/

The Breeder's Net: A Simple How-to On Home Culture Of Copepods — Advanced Aquarist | Aquarist Magazine and Blog


----------

